# Mr Solent City 2009 - My Conetst Write Up with pics!



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PART ONE:

Full Contest Review!

Wow, what a day!

Introduction

For those who don't know I entered my first bodybuilding show at the Mr Solent City contest in the open Novice Mens class.

Having bulked from 14 stone (205lbs) to 19.5 stone (275lbs) in under 9 months having taken a long hiatus from the sport i knew cutting back the body fat was going to be interesting!!

Start Pic December 2008










http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/incredible_bulk82/th_P1030816.jpg' alt='th_P1030816.jpg'>

Backstage i pumped up and my dad helped me out with the oil before pre-judging and i was soon called on for the initial line up.

The way the show was ran, it was the initial line up, mandatory poses, posing routine and then your done for the day.

Here is some pics from the pre-judging, being number 6 i was stuck on the end of the row out of the lights for the quarter turns.

Quarter turns

CLICK TO ENLARGE

<a href="http://s723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/incredible_bulk82/?action=view&current=P1030822.jpg" rel="external nofollow">


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Compulsaries i was called out in the 1st call out!

CLICK TO ENLARGE





Half way through front double bi


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I did my posing routine and noticed that some guys were posing for the full length of the tracks and one was a good 4-5 minutes!!!

Sticking to the 1 minute routine i laid out i stuck to the basics and collected a few cheers along the way which was great to hear!

POSING ROUTINE






Now after the routine, the only thing left that was different in the evening was for the posedown!!!

some pics taken mid-pose











After pre-judging i was dehydrated and tired, speaking to paul on the phone he advised me not to drink much fluid but to eat what i liked within reason.

So i enjoyed a meal of peanut M&M's, small fruit selection and flapjacks lol.

Chilled out for the time lag between the evening show.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

For the evening show it was much the same except no mandatory poses, just the routine and a posedown for the crowd.

The judges gave their verdicts to the guy with the microphone... my name wasn't called out as 3rd....

Heart beat raising....

The guy to my left who i felt was my biggest competition was called for 2nd place....

Heart going crazy and the butterflys are having a rave party in my stomach on acid...

AND IN 1ST PLACE....THE NOVICE MENS CLASS WINNER

AARON HALLETT!!!!

I was in disbelief.... shocked.... i intitially did the show to gather experiance for the shows i have planned for 2010 but to win my class was truelly a great moment for me

That second i was greated by a massive cheer and i saw my family going nuts at the back, i collected my trophy and walked back stage after being told to prepare for the overall!?!?!?!?

Even more dehydrated but remembering pauls words on water being a condition killer, i sipped enough to wet my lips while i waited for the other classes to go on.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Overall.......

They lined all of us up in order of class winners, juniors to the senior O50's and put us through the mandatory poses again.

My biggest challenge i felt was from the Mr's class winner and the junior U21 so i knew it was going to be tough but i was having a blast up there on stage as i thought i would have been in Pizza Hut by then thanking everyone for coming down and how next time i will place.

Overall Mandatorys









The judges ask me and the tall black guy to stand together for direct comparison.... i know from this point its between the both of us.... suck it up time... smile and pose....stave off the cramps!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

The judges seemed to be confering and they had us all line back up....my heart is going crazy....'keep it tight...they are still watching you' i kept thinking.

The judges then gave the nod and handed the piece of paper to the announcer...

and the overall winner , the 2009 Mr Solent City Champion.......

AARON HALLETT!!!!!!!

The judges also tell me i have been invited to the NABBA Novice British Finals in November!!!!



BOOOM, i am goo boy....my knees go and i see the crowd clapping and my friends/family going bonkers...

I am handed the overall trophy and i say my thanks to the other guys and walk off back stage to cheers

That moment is something is dreams are made of, i walk out the prep area to the crowd and i hear the cheers from my supporters and people stop me for hand shakes and pics. Its so weird to have people stop you and ask for a pic but i have to say i loved every moment of it.

I posed for pics and said my thank you's for the kind words.









I ring paul and tell him the news and he is over the moon, i'm trying to talk to paul and people are talking to me at the same time lol.

I still havent had time to drink water and my tongue is sticking to the roof of my mouth!

My conditioning had improved as the day went on as i reduced water intake like paul said and it paid off.....BIG TIME.

Having paul in my corner has a big factor in my overall win so i owe him a pint and a big thank you.

AFTER SHOW

My dad drives me to Dominoes and we buy two pizzas before heading home... i eat half, save the other half for breakfast and demolish half a choc fudge cake!!!

I drink what seemed 2 litres of water easy and chilled out on the couch, my dad for the first time, and everyone who has had this situation will know, having your father say he is so proud of you is one thing that almost chokes me to tears.

He is ringing his brothers and saying how i won the whole show and i can see how much it meant to him as it did to me.

2am and i wait for my heart rate to go down, its racing and after a cup of tea (very british) i have a shower (yeah that was fun!) and go to bed.

FINAL WORDS

Paul, this prep has been some journey, from epic fat ass to class and overall winner...in 13 weeks.

We have had our ups and downs during this prep, some teddies thrown out of the pram (by me) when the mind games set in but the end result was beyond what i thought it would be.

Paul...job well done...mission accomplished and i would like to thank you for your services mate.... superb.

To the people on UKM!!!!!

Thank you, everyone for their words of support... for the comments made in my journal over the last few months and help you have given.

Elfin Tan + PG: Thank you for the offer to come up for posing practice, comments were made on my posing and even though you said it wasnt much, it was a BIG help for me though.

AK_88: My old training partner.... i was miserable as hell for the last weeks you trained with me but thank you for your support and spotting.

RACK: You made a 9 hour round journey to come support me, it meant the world to see you there, big thanks and i hope to make the same journey for you soon!

To anyone who wants to compete or has just has a goal.... stick at it.... give it everything you have got and dig deeper if its something you really want. Ignore the doubters.... use their words to push you harder and thank the supporters for giving you the energy to carry on.

Everything is possible and i look back to december to how i looked....


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

awwsome well done matey!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

wowowowowo

very well done mate


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

your legs dwarfed everyone elses in your class!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Aaron,

Very happy for you mate. So well deserved and just disapointed I couldnt be there in person to congratulate you.

Your condition looked superb. Abs looked great and the cuts in your legs along with their size made you stand out above the rest. I didnt realise you had only been dieting for 12 weeks! You lost a hell a lot of weight in 12 weeks so all due credit to Paul S and the work he has done.

I can only imagine what you experienced winning the class AND the overall! It has been a dream of mine and now cant wait to compete.

Well done mate and hopefully will see you soon. Might come down to Pompey in the near future and also for a training session.

Mike


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> AK_88: My old training partner.... i was miserable as hell for the last weeks you trained with me but thank you for your support and spotting.


Was an absolute pleasure, admittedly you were more fun when you were bulking ( :lol: ) but the transformation you made and the dedication you showed were truly inspiring.

I owe as much to you for getting my training back on track and getting me out of my comfort zone.

Have you given any thought to the novice finals, or will you stay on track for the South Coast show?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wiked read man :thumbup1:

It makes me want to compete very, very, VERY badly. Propper inspirational bro 

You utterly dominated the rest!

Really excellent proportions aswell great prep Aaron, bring on the NABBA Novice British Finals in November!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

It's easy to see where you stood out from the crowd in those line-ups. Far greater mass, more pleasing lines, better flow and your colouring looked spot-on. Smashing result for you, man!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

More overall comparisons


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome mate, well done, the transformation in you is incredible.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

best pic of my midsection so far


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

thats an incredible journey mate and a fantastic well deserved win imo you definatly outclassed them all, nice to see a fellow southerner get the results, well done:thumb:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Well done mate, You look sooo hawt all lean n tanned. I feel moist at the moment.

I'm nearly in tears too. I'll post some more in your journo at BOI


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Mate as i said in your journal, well done.

Thats one heck of a transformation in such a short space of time. You should be proud of yourself:thumb:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

truly inspiring arron, well done you deserve this and everything that's coming to you.

I am 10 weeks out from my 1st show and can see me visiting your journel frequently in the weeks to come, thankyou for taking the time to detail all the ups an downs that have brought you here, a truly inspiring journey that i will use to motivate myself through dark days to come, thanks again arron and good luck with your next step


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i said it in your journal but im going to say it here as well mate incredible stuff congrats


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Well done mate, feels great dont it !

i totally get what you mean about your dad, i felt the same after my show.

well done bro..

see you on stage at the titan !!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done mate what a big difference in your before shots, i can hardly belive it,great inspiration to people like myself who are carring to much lard but never do anything about it,reps.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

congrats mate

got any more shows planned?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thank you guys!!!

i'm about to go out and take a nice walk and burn some cals, believe it or not i am actually holding back on this splurge!

ok, i have necked the following in the last 18 hours

dominoes large pizza

half choc fudge cake

2x danish cakes

some bread pudding my dad has baked in a big batch 

2x sausage rolls

southern fried chicken fillets

half french stick (bread)

whole pack of choc au pain

and going out for an indian tonight 

Tomorrow its back on diet but with a cheat at dinner time/dessert.

DB...i'm stumped ATM... winning the novice and overall has no doubt taken me out from competing in inters or novice ranked classes if i am correct?

i will be competing in the november NABBA novice finals in november as its a national level so great experiance and exposure.

2010 has now got some question marks around it because if i am in the Mr Classes i will need to pack some mass on to be competitive... i dont want to make up numbers


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

"I'm just going to have one cheat meal a day over the weekend"

:lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> DB...i'm stumped ATM... winning the novice and overall has no doubt taken me out from competing in inters or novice ranked classes if i am correct?
> 
> i will be competing in the november NABBA novice finals in november as its a national level so great experiance and exposure.
> 
> 2010 has now got some question marks around it because if i am in the Mr Classes i will need to pack some mass on to be competitive... i dont want to make up numbers


MMm not really mate u can still compete as a novice easy, the show wasn't nabba or ukbff so it will be well under the radar mate so I wouldnt worry! No one will kick off about someone winning an open local show either

Did your show qualify u for the nabba finals?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> "I'm just going to have one cheat meal a day over the weekend"
> 
> :lol:


I think if you never stop eating it's still one meal yes? :lol:

Aaron. You've have a seriously intense prep and the sacrifices and determination you've displayed really opened my eyes to how tough contest prep has been. It's been truly inspirational stuff.

Chocolate cake recipe sent. Don't try and eat it all in one go or you'll die of insulin poisoning and I don't want that on my conscience.

Extremely impressed with the pics, you visibly stood out, not only in your class, but also in the overall. As I said before your legs are an extremely strong point, but you're nicely balanced. Amazing how much the cuts in your legs got deeper over the course of the day. Physique just got leaner and harder. Great advice from Paul obviously, even tho it must have killed at the time.

Don't forget to take an antacid before you try sleeping tonight. :lol:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Fantastic account of the day Aaron ,really enjoyed reading that. Well done once again on the win and I think It's bloody fantastic that your Dad was there to support you and be so proud of you,that's special.

Good luck for the future.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> You lost a hell a lot of weight in 12 weeks so all due credit to Paul S and the work he has done.


cheewrs Mike but all the work was done by Aaron i just gave him the tools to get there....

as i said last night buddy i am really proud of you, you have come along way and that pic of your abs goes to show just how much you have improved along that journey.....do make sure you post that pic on MDand then blow it up and show the muppets in your gym.....

DB is correct as this was an open show you can compete as a novice in either federation do you know if you are going to the Novice Britain as a first timer or a novice as you really are a firtst timer mate?? i would check.

either way you can compete next year in the UKBFF as a Intermediate as you have never competed with them nor have you competed as a MR in NABBA...

make sure you ease up on the food though this week buddy i have seen guys get very ill from over eating.....

give me a shout if you need my help again...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Once again, congratulations...you looked great, not surprised you kciked ass! :thumb:

I liked the bit where you said you were sleeping with your hands across your chest.....anyone would think you were going to your funeral!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Simply SUPERB x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

paul, thats great news! In that case i will be doing the NABBA Novice Finals as a 1st timer.

This is too good of an opportunity to miss in terms of exposure and experiance, i will give you a shout paul.... your advice and phone calls on show day is what i can honestly hand on heart say, attributed towards my overall win.

GB, antacid on hand lol.

Here's some more pics


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Legs looking freeeeaky!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Aaron "Quadzilla" Hallett

:2guns:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

well done mate


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Huge congrats mate you have really come a long way and well deserve to the win, superb!!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Massive well done, dude!! Looked awesome.

I've said it before with Paul's prep - his athletes records of winning titles is phenomenal.

The guy's a legend.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you Chris although not sure about legend 

Aaron i think now you will realise that when all said and done thye last 24-48hrs is what makes all the difference as long as you are lean enough going into this period....the key though is that you listened and did what was asked beleive me this is not always the case


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent mate, thanx for the report, great to see you enjoyed the day and it was such a positive experience for you

Now you will have been well and truly bitten by the bug hahaha:laugh:

What are your future plans? I guess theres not much point in going for a ukbff show if the finals is in october when youve already been invited to the nabba novice finals in november, would probably be overkill, youd have to do 3 more shows lol.

You should go for the nabba novices, you could do v well up there mate!

EDIT...im guessing thats the guest poser in the middle of the last pic above? Is it lee powell? Or jason corrick? Sorry am rubbish at names.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

inspiring mate

you must still be buzzing such an achievement and a journey

makes all that hard work worthwhile and pushes you forward to the future

how you think you would of felt if you didnt place would you still be as determind or you think it would of knocked your convidence thats what worries me the most about shows dont want to be a no body


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

brilliant mate well done, those legs are amazing i reckon they were a big part to do with it, i think when my broken foot is healed and i can train again im going to try follow your routines in your journal as it obviously works,


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow what a journey you have made, and how far you have travelled to get there. Well done on all your hard work. Very inspiring!

WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Massive well done, dude!! Looked awesome.
> 
> I've said it before with Paul's prep - his athletes records of winning titles is phenomenal.
> 
> The guy's a legend.


Paul has a good reputation and this is one of the things that sells his services for themself.

I'm not an **** kisser but i give credit where its due and if you can dance like the monkey to the organ grinders tune.... :thumb:

Well, great things happened....



Pscarb said:


> thank you Chris although not sure about legend
> 
> Aaron i think now you will realise that when all said and done thye last 24-48hrs is what makes all the difference as long as you are lean enough going into this period....the key though is that you listened and did what was asked beleive me this is not always the case


This is something i learnt 1st hand, your talks on the phone chilled me out greatly and the call on the water manipulation was spot on.

No point in asking for help if you cant listen to it and apply.

Thanks again :beer:



Britbb said:


> Excellent mate, thanx for the report, great to see you enjoyed the day and it was such a positive experience for you
> 
> Now you will have been well and truly bitten by the bug hahaha:laugh:
> 
> ...


Hey BritBB!! :laugh:

Well and truelly bitten... I had a blast, i spent some part of the day telling other people to smile and enjoy it as they had faces like smacked ass's.

Met some good people and new friends who i hope to meet in the future (they have asked not to be in the same class though PMSL).

There will be no UKBFF show this year, i am concentrating 100% on bringing up my back with the 8-10 weeks i have for the NABBA Novice Finals and then nailing this condition.

I will be giving it my all and i want to see those quads of mine peeeeeeled :lol:

I am crap with names and i missed him guest posing due to me pumping up back stage for the overall...jason corrick i think?

He spoke to me out back and said i had a good future in the sport and to keep it up... beaming smile after.

We spoke about Pscarb and he chuckled saying that he taught paul everything he knew...paul, care to comment?! :lol:



glanzav said:


> inspiring mate
> 
> you must still be buzzing such an achievement and a journey
> 
> ...


If i didnt place i would of still had a blast, i said to everyone....win/lose/place/dont get a call out....its all about making the 1st step and to win my class was amazing...to win the overall.... out of this world.

The greatest compliment was derided from the worst comment of the day...from my gym owner.

"Aaron, i was shocked at how you looked on stage compared to what i saw in the gym, like two totally different people...you looked great on stage!"

I did joke as to what that made me look like while training in his gym :tongue:

It has added to the determination as now the expectation is higher and i'm not going to drop the ball by resting on my laurels.

I have big plans and i hope people dont take this as arrogance or being forthright, i want to make a name for myself in this sport and this show has been a massive start for me

one stepping stone at a time.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Huge congrats mate you have really come a long way and well deserve to the win, superb!!!


thanks mate!! :beer:



adamdutton said:


> brilliant mate well done, those legs are amazing i reckon they were a big part to do with it, i think when my broken foot is healed and i can train again im going to try follow your routines in your journal as it obviously works,


for sure, i had comments from the crowd on my thighs and calves and the more attention they grab the better!

high rep squats over 4 sets... nothing better IMO!



Bettyboo said:


> Wow what a journey you have made, and how far you have travelled to get there. Well done on all your hard work. Very inspiring!
> 
> WELL DONE!!!


cheers! :laugh:

Everything is possible, good luck with your training and goals and dont let the doubters drag you down!



LittleChris said:


> Aaron "Quadzilla" Hallett
> 
> :2guns:


Ooooooo, i like that! :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dammit boy I am all out of reps for you at the moment but by god you'll get them. Excellent write-up, and a MAHOOSIVE achievement. As Colin said, MD doubters get fooked. You've come such a long way in the last 7 months and you're an example for us all.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done mate.

Hard work paid off.

Ace


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the write up mate! You know what, your avvy reminds me of Mike Francois!!! Guess you've got quads like him n'all!  Such a transformation in six months Aaron, well done!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I am crap with names and i missed him guest posing due to me pumping up back stage for the overall...jason corrick i think?
> 
> He spoke to me out back and said i had a good future in the sport and to keep it up... beaming smile after.
> 
> We spoke about Pscarb and he chuckled saying that he taught paul everything he knew...paul, care to comment?! :lol:


Jason has been a friend of mine for some time he used to train in Plymouth in fact he helped me prep for the Novice class at the 1995 West Britain....although not sure on the "All he knows statement" :thumb:

He is an excellent guy and a great bodybuilder....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

posing routine for anyone who is interested!

nerves kicked in and i put the weird front lat spread in last rather than the 2nd pose!

ho hum!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

cool video mate reps :thumb:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, some incredible progress there man. Great achievement, Well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

amazing


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> posing routine for anyone who is interested!
> 
> nerves kicked in and i put the weird front lat spread in last rather than the 2nd pose!
> 
> ho hum!


 Yes, totally weird. Utterly ruined the routine. 

What're you like? Mr Perfectionist. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Liked that routine, made even better by the smiling.

Great stuff bud, made up for you


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Jason has been a friend of mine for some time he used to train in Plymouth in fact he helped me prep for the Novice class at the 1995 West Britain....although not sure on the "All he knows statement" :thumb:
> 
> He is an excellent guy and a great bodybuilder....


Great stuff!

He has a lot of time for everyone and my sis was bowled over when he guest posed 1 foot away from her, OMFG was her words :lol:

Poor brother in law sat there with a dejected look :tongue:

Watching him pump up he has crazy crazy back thickness


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

very well done IB. mate you should be really proud of yourself.


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Very well done Mr IB. Having been to the show every year for the past approx 8 yrs, I had no doubts whatsever that you would WALK this show.

I told you at the beginning not to worry. good luck for your next performance. By the way, I missed saturdays show due to some personal things going on. Get some vids on you-tube if poss.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well done mate great work ethic show thoughout. You deserve the win. Paul reputation grows and grows


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Great work Aaron. Nice write-up and great effort.

Well done to you and Paul (but mostly you)


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done mate!!! Proper chuffed for you :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

great stuff you should be very proud!! your dedication paid off


----------



## leebo (Jul 8, 2008)

welldone number 6

number 5


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers mate!!! 

good to see you on the forums!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

how much weight you gained since saturday then mate?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

well done IB...i was buzzing just reading your write up,so god knows how you felt....

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> how much weight you gained since saturday then mate?


i am avoiding the scales.... i pretend i dont see them and i dont think i will find them until the weekend :whistling: :tongue:



RJ68 said:


> well done IB...i was buzzing just reading your write up,so god knows how you felt....
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Absoultely buzzing off my tits!!!

No feeling like hearing your name being called out and having the crowd cheer for you. One moment i will carry with me for the rest of my days mate. :beer:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

http://s723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/incredible_bulk82/?action=view&current=DSCF0303.jpg

The judges ask me and the tall black guy to stand together for direct comparison.... i know from this point its between the both of us.... suck it up time... smile and pose....stave off the cramps!!!

well done mate!! the black guy who come second would never of got cramp as he had 2 pints of larger before the show and never even dieted lol!!! and thats gods honest truth,he did it for bit of fun on the day,tremendous genetics!!!! well done again mate:thumb:





http://s723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/incredible_bulk82/?action=view&current=DSCF0305.jpg





http://s723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/incredible_bulk82/?action=view&current=P1030875.jpg


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations Aaron! You obviously brought it on the day which you can be proud of for the rest of your life. Well done mate.

What song did you use to pose? Was it the same one you were originally thinking of using?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

martzee said:


> The judges ask me and the tall black guy to stand together for direct comparison.... i know from this point its between the both of us.... suck it up time... smile and pose....stave off the cramps!!!
> 
> well done mate!! the black guy who come second would never of got cramp as he had 2 pints of larger before the show and never even dieted lol!!! and thats gods honest truth,he did it for bit of fun on the day,*tremendous genetics!!!!* well done again mate:thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

*makes Aarons win even better then, competing with a dude with amazing genetics...*

*just show what hard work can do:thumb:*


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

awesome achievment mate, incredible transformation :thumbup1:


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Absolutely buzzing for you mate. You deserve it! Dropping all that weight. I'm guessing your going to be staying 'leaner' off season?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

CONGRATS AARON!!!! Really happy for you. Awesome transformation. Commend you for your hard work and dedication. The wheels looked massive. Great showing for your first comp:thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> CONGRATS AARON!!!! Really happy for you. Awesome transformation. Commend you for your hard work and dedication. The wheels looked massive. Great showing for your first comp:thumbup1:


X2 that...

man you deserved it,you worked hard for it...and as said,the transformation was huge...great stuff,well done...hold your head up high champ..you got loads more in the contest tank!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i saw the black guy walking around with a pint in his hand but thought he was holding it for a friend!

Thanks everyone, i will be staying leaner in this mini off-season and working on the back and hamstrings.

its my birthday today so i am sat next to a mountain of cakes i brought in for my fellow work collegues...ooooooOOOooooo


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday mate :beer:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Bar the black dude at the end, nobody had sh*t on you mate, you looking f*cking terrific. Better proportions, better condition, more mass, full package. Make's me want to compete seeing your training for the past year and the final result, I think you're going to to really well in the future and wish you all the best :thumbup1:


----------

